# 2005 Chevy Classic -- Fuel Filter



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm hoping for some help here. I have a 2005 Chevy Classic, sometimes referred to as a Malibu Classic, but it is NOT the regular Malibu. Every couple of months for the last six months I'll be stopped at a stop light shortly after starting up the car, and the engine dies. I start it back up with no problem, and it drives just fine after. It has not been throwing any codes, so no help there.

Recently it seems like the engine isn't as responsive as it used to be, and the problem has increased to every couple of weeks. A friend of mine said that it could be the fuel filter. I have no idea when it comes to cars, but that sounds like a good idea.

Here's my problem. I can't find the fuel filter. I just spent 20 minutes looking for it. I read a post online that said the regular Malibu cars have the fuel filter in the tank, but the classic ones don't. 

I looked my car up on the WIX filter site and it says that the filter is located on the Frame Rear Passenger Side. I look and look, but can't find it. 

So...

1) Any idea on where to look? Should I just jack it up, place some blocks under it for safety, and get out a fine tooth comb?

2) For someone without any car experience, is replacing a fuel filter realistic? I can take a computer apart or build a book case, but anything mechanical just isn't something that I have experience with.

Thanks.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Some of newer fuel filters have weird fittings which require a specila tool,but it's cheap.follow fuel lines from tank forward to find filter.Cat converter may be plugged up too...I usually drop it and ram a pipe through it.....not recommended for emmisions


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

I know some GMs only have the sock filter around the gastank mounted fuel pump...Try a can of Seafoam in the gas.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

i had a similar problem with a different brand auto, but it quit before i found the problem, however on after thought I had some trouble with an unchipped key, and began wondering if the chipped key could have caused the problem, I never found out and still wonder. best wishes, ray


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wis Bang 2 said:


> I know some GMs only have the sock filter around the gastank mounted fuel pump...Try a can of Seafoam in the gas.


I agree. Seafoam is great stuff.

I know that a fuel filter could be the problem, but in all of my life, changing the filter was a waste of $11 every time. 

What brand of gas are you running? Since we both are in the Indy area, I've been running Shell and BP. Neither brands have ethanol. My Chevys seem to run better.

FWIW, I've had the same problem a few times, with my Chevy 3.1 dying at a stop light. When that has happened, I've had cheap gas in the tank from Speedway, Admiral, etc.

Can you try the Shell or BP? 

I still recommend the Seafoam...about $6 at Walmart; about $7.50 at my local parts store, and about $8 at the chain part stores.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

First of all , I am no mechanic, but I do most of my own vehicle work. I have a 2005 Silverado and the fuel filter is in the gas tank. You do not change it. The truck uses a "Throttle Body" fuel injector and sometimes build up of dirt, oil, or what have you gets on the edges of the "Butterfly Flapper" in the throttle body causing an air restriction thus making the engine run rough or die, when at idle. Also, I had to increased the idle speed on another truck I had because it was too low and kept dieing. At present time, I am getting concerned the catylictic (sp) converter is getting slightly plugged. Hope this helps. Later Travis


----------

